# Per Winsock Emails mit Anhang verschicken



## lastboyscout (10. Juli 2002)

Hi,

benötige mal eure Hilfe, da ich mit dem Programm net mehr weiterkomme.

Und zwar möchte ich per Winsock über smtp emails mit Anhang verschicken. 

Das Verschicken der Emails funzt bereits einwandfrei, lediglich mit den attachments habe ich ein Problem.

Weiss jemand von euch, wie ich per winsock dieses Problem beheben kann? 

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juli 2002)

soweit ich weiss, kann man mit dem normalen winsock-control keine anhänge verschicken. dazu brauchst du zusätzliche libraries.

zumindest ist das in vb 6 so. wie das bei .net aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich glaub aber nicht, dass es überhaupt damit möglich sein wird.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Juli 2002)

Also wenn es über WinSock nicht möglich ist, warum versuchst du es nicht mit dem MAPI-Control, damit sollte es gehen.
Nur so ein Vorschlag.

Gruss Homer


----------

